# What is a good pigeon supplies provider that will ship to Canada?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys! I want to know which one of the pigeon supplies are the most successful in shipping supplies to Canada? Which pigeon supplies store would you recommend I bought stuff from? Are there any Canadians here that ordered stuff online? Who did you order from and was it reliable? 


Sorry must seem like a bunch of random questions but I've never ordered anything online that wasn't from Canada  
Thank you for all your help!

Gurbir


----------



## ricks.66 (Dec 7, 2010)

*pigeon supplies*

hi
jedds is pretty good for pigeon supplies
there in california
or foys
thanx rick


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

The guy I buy from is Guido Pfiffner from the Wetaskiwin Alberta area. his prices are very good and he only sells the best of the best. Everything from feed to training baskets, he has it all. Very good guy www.northstardoves.com 

Hank


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Global ships everywhere.
http://www.globalpigeon.com/index.php


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Global ships everywhere.
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/index.php


Not always, some of their products are marked 'will not ship internationally'.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd check out Jedds like Ricks says. They even ship to the UK (got my order in under a week).


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I did that, thanks John!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ordered from High Point pigeon supply in Ontario, Canada and have been very happy with them. http://highpointpigeonsupplies.net/StoreFront.bok

Jim


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is Ontario, California, not Canada, just FYI


----------



## gazzman58 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jedds ship to Australia from USA so Canada shouldn't be a problem for them.


----------

